# Ghost Stories and Weird Happenings



## rodentraiser (Jul 24, 2017)

If you have a ghost story (Princess Fiona, please, I'm dying to hear yours!) or if something strange happened to you, please post your experiences here. 


I have a couple of weird things that have happened to me, but this one is sort of cool:

I worked grave at a 7-11 and one night at about 3am, I was relaxing on the front counter reading a magazine. Everything was done, floors were clean, cooler stocked, groceries ordered, etc. 

Now usually I always have thoughts that whirl around in my head but for some reason that night my "brain chatter" was quiet. But out of nowhere, in my head I clearly heard someone say, "I'm watching you." 

I looked up, no one around. I figured it was just me imagining things, so I went back to reading. Then in my head again I heard as clear as day, "I'm still watching you."

Since our counter was right in front of the large front window and I was in full view of anyone outside, I was spooked enough to slam that magazine down and then make a full circle around the store and the parking lot. As I went around the front side of the parking lot, I saw a police car parked at the gas station across the street, which was closed.

I knew all of the cops in town because they always stopped in for coffee during their shifts. So I figured it was someone I knew and I waved at him and went back in the store.

I never did find out who was in the police car that night and if he (I'm positive it was a he) was the one "watching" me. If so, it must have given him a heck of a turn if he said or thought "I'm watching you" and I had an immediate reaction to it  both times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2017)

In the last place I worked we had several of the ladies report a little boy hanging around and rummaging in their night stand drawers.  Most of these ladies had early signs of dementia and none of them were in the facility at the same time.  I did some research about the site the facility was on and could never find any children mentioned who lived on the grounds.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

In the late 70's, I was a woman Marine stationed at Camp Smith, Hawaii.  The base is on top of a mountain and is dubbed "Camp Cloud" as the clouds literally run through the base.  I was a chef and was working the mid rats shift (a midnight meal for those working overnights).  I was the only one in the dining facility until the meal as there were only 25 overnight workers and no big meals needed to be made.  The doors were locked until the meal and the only person that could access was the OD (officer of the day) who might pop in to see what was cooking.  I would often hear a man and a woman whispering...I could catch a word or two but never the whole conversation.  I figured it was the OD and someone with him (or her) but no one was ever there.  
The first night I ever did the shift...at the end of the night, I would shut all the lights and right before walking out and locking the doors, I would stop by the soda machine and get myself a soda for the road.  That first night, after getting my soda, I heard a chair scraping the floor and banging against the table in a partitioned area reserved for NCOs (non commissioned officers).  I was pissed as I nearly locked the person in and the meal had been over for an hour...they shouldn't have been there.  I go to the partitioned area and no one is there.  This happens EVERY night I work, right after I get my soda and am heading out the door and there is never anyone there.  Now I am pregnant with my first child and I'm having visions of Rosemary's Baby, so I tell my husband (also a Marine who works days), and he comes with me one night.  I go through my routine...we wait by the soda machine...and nothing happens.  We start walking out the door and BOOM, we hear the chair banging against the table.
Although he lost a lot of sleep, my husband never left me alone in there again and after the baby was born I switched to days.
Now there were a lot of other creepy things that happened in that dining facility, but as I told my husband...that "chair banger" never scared me....in fact I felt protected by it's presence from the other creepy things and voices that were there.  I wondered if it was the spirit of an NCO protecting me.
I'm told that before it became a Marine base, Camp Smith was a hospital and during Pearl Harbor, they had so many dead bodies that many were stored in the reefers (large walk in refrigerators) in the dining facility.  Many people that worked there have had unusual experiences...and there were other scary strange things that happened on other areas of the base as well.  I have no desire to ever go to Hawaii again...


----------



## Caslon (Jul 24, 2017)

"Did you hear that!"     "What was that"?!!

 "Did  you see that"???!

"I didn't, but you did"?

"Whatever it was, it was weird"!

"Wait"!  "It's back" !  

"WTH is that"???!!!

It's an upcoming reality show. 

"Haunted North pole".


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jul 24, 2017)

We have several other people living with us. There is a little boy that plays with Jasper. Not so much anymore but use to all the time. I've seen him a couple times. My wife has seen him a bunch of times. Our bedroom is actually in what they use to call the "parlor" so its next to the dining room. I woke up to her yelling at Jasper to get to bed in the middle of the night. She get up to tuck him in and he was sound asleep. Now she just yells at him to get to bed and the little boy runs away.

When my teen age son was staying with us he was out late with friends. He is 18. When he came in around midnight he went up to go to bed. The upstairs door is next to our bedroom door. My wife woke up and swore she seen a girl with him. She went up to check and went out to see if another vehicle was here. 

When my daughter was little like Jaspers age and younger she use to play with the woman in the closet. That was Jozelyns name for her not ours. We think it was my first wifes grandmother that passed away before she was born. One day she asked Brandi ( my first wife) when grandma died did you put her in the ground? She said yes. Jozelyn got mad and yelled no you didn't you burned her! Thats true because she was cremated. How a 2 year old knows anything about that is beyond me.

I actually had a physical encounter with a female spirit.  After the divorce and before I met my second wife in person we would often talk on the phone until we fell asleep. I was in bed with tv on and kinda in the twilight sleep but we were still talking. I felt hot air on my ear and a kiss on my cheek. It felt so wet. I saw a thin woman with long dark hair out of the corner of my eye. When I looked she was gone. Freaked me out. Jen on the phone had no idea what was going on. 

There are shadow people all over this farm. When I'm working by myself I see them. Not so much anymore but it use to be really bad. I assume it was my bosses mother that past away before I got here. People said she use keep a close eye on the hired hands to make sure they went slacking. After Roland passed. (bosses dad) the sightings increased. So I started talking to them. I would be doing something and see a figure off maybe 15 feet away. I would just keep doing what I was doing without looking up so I still see them. I say hey Rollie how you doing today? One day I was having  a bad day anyway and I seen him. I yelled out Rollie you don't have to follow me every where. They pretty much stopped now except for every once in a while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2017)

When I first got my nursing license I was working on the "End-of-Life" unit.  I took care of a wonderful woman who was dying and her husband (JW) came in every day to sit with her.  The night she died, he and I sat by her side and I held him as he cried when she breathed her last.

Over the next few years JW came in and out of the facility, this, that and the other happened to him and eventually he came for his last visit.  The night he died, I was standing in his room, just looking at him (don't know why I felt compelled to do this) when I felt and saw out of the corner of my eye someone come in and stand next to me.  I thought it was my nurses assistant, but when I looked no one was there.

I sat next to him and held his hand, I felt all my hair stand on end (in a good way) and a hand on my head as he took his last breath.  I finally understood that his wife, my first patient to die, was there to greet him and take him from my care.  They loved each other so much.

More stories later...I need some sleep.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 24, 2017)

Oooh, I'm going to enjoy this thread. I love reading ghost stories. I don't believe in ghosts, but I'm addicted to ghost stories nonetheless. I think because for years I believed I had seen the ghost of my grandfather when I was a child, and my mother was convinced I had, too. Eventually I realized it was just a dream, but it is still a really great "memory" of him. Our minds are wonderfully complex machines; I can't help but wonder how it creates these experiences. Then again, maybe knowing ruins the fun!


----------



## Addie (Jul 24, 2017)

Over in the Mattapan part of Boston, used to be a mental hospital that has since been rehabbed to apartments for elderly. The building is now a storage building for the City government supplies. The elderly were spooked out when some of the former patients kept showing up. And they weren't the live ones. 

What no one thought of telling the living residents is that there has never been a report of any live person being harmed by the ghostly visitors. 

I have never heard of anyone being hurt by a ghostly friend. Ann Bolyn is often seen wandering headless and with her head, the halls of her former home. Yet there are no stories of anyone being harmed by her. There are stories galore of battle sites of the Civil War being haunted. And some of the old antebellum homes have nightly visitors. No harm done in those places also. 

Just make a friend of them. Ask them to tell you their story.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

Enjoy knowing your grandfather did visit you in your dreams...it's one of the easiest ways for spirits to communicate because you are completely open to it.  Usually the dreams will be more vivid than your regular dreams.  I've only had one visitor, my Mom...but in the dream she referenced something that happened to my sister who lives a few towns over and my brother who lives in Arizona that very same day...I think it was her way of letting us know she was nearby.  We were all amazed by it and were comforted by it.  When my Dad died, my brother was still in Arizona.  He called to say he had a dream of my Dad.  In the dream they were sitting back to back on the bed, my Dad leaning on him for support.  He had no way of knowing that right before my Dad died, in heart failure (he died at home as did Mom) he would get short of breath and need to sit up.  Mom and I would take shifts sleeping in the bed as he was up several times a night and it would have been impossible for one person to deal with it.  When he would get short of breath, he would sit at the edge of the bed and I would sit behind him back to back so he could lean on me and still be able to sit up.  Sometimes it would be an hour or longer, so standing in front of him, holding him up would be exhausting so the back to back position was easier to deal with.  I had never told anyone about it until my brother told me about the dream.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I first got my nursing license I was working on the "End-of-Life" unit.  I took care of a wonderful woman who was dying and her husband (JW) came in every day to sit with her.  The night she died, he and I sat by her side and I held him as he cried when she breathed her last.
> 
> Over the next few years JW came in and out of the facility, this, that and the other happened to him and eventually he came for his last visit.  The night he died, I was standing in his room, just looking at him (don't know why I felt compelled to do this) when I felt and saw out of the corner of my eye someone come in and stand next to me.  I thought it was my nurses assistant, but when I looked no one was there.
> 
> ...



After all my creepy experiences in Hawaii, a friend who it turns out was very gifted but never told anyone, explained to me that you cannot look directly at an apparition.  That is why most people see them out of the corner of their eye or in a mirror or as a reflection in glass.  Once I knew that I was able to see apparitions in more detail...not sure I was glad I learned about it though...


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

Addie said:


> Over in the Mattapan part of Boston, used to be a mental hospital that has since been rehabbed to apartments for elderly. The building is now a storage building for the City government supplies. The elderly were spooked out when some of the former patients kept showing up. And they weren't the live ones.
> 
> What no one thought of telling the living residents is that there has never been a report of any live person being harmed by the ghostly visitors.
> 
> ...


I wish it were true that spirits cannot harm...or maybe the ones that harm are not spirits but demons if you subscribe to that sort of thing.  One of the cooks I worked with in Hawaii was a bit on the lazy side and would try to find a corner in the dining facility where no one would find him and take a nap.  He claims (and I believe him because he was scared out of his wits) that while taking one of his naps, he felt a pressure on his chest that was getting heavier and heavier and he was losing his breath.  He opened his eyes and saw a black mist hovering over him.  Not knowing what else to do, he started reciting the Lord's Prayer and it ceased.  I never saw him disappear for a nap after that.
Maybe seven years later, I am sleeping in my bed and awoken by the most ungodly sound of screeching I have ever heard (I'm now convinced it was probably raccoons fighting).  I got up to look out the window, but saw nothing and the sound stopped.  Went back to bed and all of a sudden, felt the heaviest crushing feeling on my chest and I couldn't breathe.  I thought I was gonna die.  I looked up and there was a black cloud hovering over me.  I don't know if I remembered the story about Cy and his encounter, or just did it for lack of knowing what else to do, but I started the Lord's Prayer and it stopped.  Now I don't live in an old house, my Dad had it built in 1976.  I do know that at one time it was Indian land and neighbors say our property is on holy ground but I never researched it to see if it were true.  But there are parts of the property (3 acres of wooded land) that make my hair stand up after dark and I won't go near it once the sun goes down.  A few harmless odd things occur in the house...musical battery powered toys of my grandson that start playing in the middle of the night when he's not even here...this past Friday he came over and wanted to watch YouTube and I told him no...less then a minute later the living room TV turn on with YouTube channel playing...we were the only ones in the house and both in the kitchen...he's four years old.  He doesn't like going into the bedroom areas alone as he tells me he has seen ghosts...normally I wouldn't give it any credence but he came running into the kitchen so terrified I asked him for details.  Was it a girl ghost or a boy ghost?  "A boy ghost bubbe", Was he happy or angry?  "He was angry bubbe", What color was he?  "He was brown bubbe and he had on underwear".  I had to wonder if my grandson saw the spirit of an indian.  He hasn't seen anything since, we talked about faith and the protection we get from it and that we have more power than they do.  I make sure to respect the property I live on in case it is the holy ground the old timers here claim and I don't fear anything here.  But I do believe there can come harm from some unknown sources out there.  But I also believe they gain power from fear, if there is no fear, there is no power.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 24, 2017)

As some of you may know, I recently bought a 90+ year old house in central Minnesota. A few months ago I was talking with the city council concerning my plans to build a garage on the property. 

One day, I received a call from the city engineer, who wanted to make sure I was aware of water lines running near where the construction was taking place. After our business was concluded, he asked "So have you heard the stories about your house?"

"Stories?"

"I probably shouldn't say anything," he continued, "but back about twenty or so years ago your house was featured on an A&E show about haunted houses."

He went on to tell me that apparently two small children had died in the house back in the 1930s (he didn't know how they died, other than it was accidental) and that the funeral was held in the parlor, which is now my living room. Supposedly, as the story goes, sometimes you can hear small children running through the house and laughing. 

I don't know if he was full of it, but I haven't found any reference to this television program or the children that supposedly died. But the gal who lives across the street also said she had heard stories while growing up in this town.

In any case, I've lived in the house for 10 months now. No ghosts that I've seen or heard. But then again I'm not much of a believer in the supernatural... and I sleep pretty soundly at night, so it would take a lot oto wake me.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 24, 2017)

welp....  now I know which thread NOT to open before bed time...   

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> welp....  now I know which thread NOT to open before bed time...
> 
> Ross



No kidding, as I was drifting off thinking of my next story to tell, the baby squirrels began a game of walnut hockey on the deck roof scaring the stuffing out of me.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 24, 2017)

I had posted this in another thread, so I just copied and pasted.

DD and I both have had some odd experiences. Craig's oldest brother had a big, bold personality. He stayed with me and Craig for a while after a hurricane destroyed his home. After he passed, DD and her family lived in the home he purchased after the hurricane for a year or so. We both had experiences when the houses were quiet - odd noises, seeing movement in the corner of our eyes, feeling of being watched sometimes - where we thought he was in the respective houses with us, nothing malevolent, just going about daily living. Don't think it was a ghost, just maybe a psychic imprint? We both thought we were going crazy until she brought it up to me 1 day and we started comparing notes. Don't know what it was, but it was definitely something and eventually faded away.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 24, 2017)

I was at my best friends house in jr high and we were talking about nothing in particular (probably boys!) when all of a sudden I felt this crushing on my chest and I said her name and she said I know... we started screaming for her mom, when the mom came in the room it just felt like a release and we both started bawling.  I never saw anything but I felt something and she did too.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 24, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Enjoy knowing your grandfather did visit you in your dreams...it's one of the easiest ways for spirits to communicate because you are completely open to it.  Usually the dreams will be more vivid than your regular dreams.



No, he didn't. He is dead and gone, and only his memory remains. I understand how people can believe ghosts are real, and I wouldn't try to talk anyone out of their belief, but until someone can show me some solid proof, I am unable to believe in ghosts/spirits/etc. No matter what things he might have said that I "couldn't" have known otherwise, or how real it felt, it was just a dream. A very nice dream, but nothing more. It was obviously based on some wonderful memories, and I enjoy that.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 24, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> No, he didn't. He is dead and gone, and only his memory remains. I understand how people can believe ghosts are real, and I wouldn't try to talk anyone out of their belief, but until someone can show me some solid proof, I am unable to believe in ghosts/spirits/etc. No matter what things he might have said that I "couldn't" have known otherwise, or how real it felt, it was just a dream. A very nice dream, but nothing more. It was obviously based on some wonderful memories, and I enjoy that.




My apologies if I upset you, that wasn't my intent.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 24, 2017)

Then there's this:


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> As some of you may know, I recently bought a 90+ year old house in central Minnesota. A few months ago I was talking with the city council concerning my plans to build a garage on the property.
> 
> One day, I received a call from the city engineer, who wanted to make sure I was aware of water lines running near where the construction was taking place. After our business was concluded, he asked "So have you heard the stories about your house?"
> 
> ...


I think it takes 12 months before they start messing with you.  They are just hanging out and figuring out your weaknesses.  :grin:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 24, 2017)

1) My great aunt lived with us from when I was in 2nd grade until her death the summer after I graduated high school. We were close. She was my Nana since I had never had grandparents. Towards the end, she had trouble getting up from a sitting position, always needing help when rising from her bed or the toilet. Fast-forward to a Saturday a month or two after Nana's death. My Mom and Dad both worked on Saturdays, my aunt who lived with us was off for her weekly appointment with her beautician (I was an only child, totally outnumbered by adults), and I was reading the paper at the kitchen table. Suddenly, I (thought I) heard Nana call out from the bathroom for help. I got up, walked into the small hallway near the back of the house that was the hub for doorways in five different directions (kitchen, bathroom, Nana's room, dining room, and stairway to the second floor), and glanced into Nana's bedroom on my way into the bathroom - everything was status quo. Of course she wasn't in the bathroom, but when I walked out _her butt print was on her bed as if she had just stood up._ Again, I was alone. I wasn't scared - after all, she was my Nana!

2) Every once in a while I can smell traces of Winston cigarette smoke in the house. It's happened here and in our last house. However, no one has ever smoked in any of our homes, ever, unless they were the contractors building the houses before we moved in. But no, I smell fresh smoke. Dad smoked Winston's. I figure he's been following us around because he and Mom visited regularly when they were alive...just not here in MA. Neither of them was alive when we moved from OH.

Same thing with coffee. Mom made it very early (about 4:00 AM) when Dad worked, but not until around 9:00 AM or so after he retired. I'm first up in our house, and nowhere near as "early" as 9:00 AM. (Hey, don't judge!  ). However, on occasion I'm awakened briefly by the smell of fresh coffee brewing around 9 or 9:30 AM. I guess whoever brews it then drinks it up and cleans up, since I've never had a cup of the stuff waiting for me by the time I get downstairs.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 24, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> My apologies if I upset you, that wasn't my intent.


Oh, no! You didn't upset me at all. I really just cannot believe in ghosts, no matter how exciting the idea might be, and as much as I enjoy reading all these stories. I was just trying to make that clear without upsetting you, since you obviously do believe.  I don't want anyone to think I'm making fun of them or belittling them for believing. I just think it's all in our heads.


rodentraiser said:


> Then there's this:


----------



## CraigC (Jul 25, 2017)

If you are watching Shark Week, my buddy was shooting some photos of some rare shark relatives for Discovery. I won't give the species away. He told me that he and another camera man were on the bottom, on their knees. They use U/W, voice comm. He was looking at the other camera man and saw his eyes get as big as saucers. Then he felt something brush him and then a blast of water hit him like prop wash. He told the other guy, "I don't even want to know what that was! Lets just finish the shoot and get the hell out of here." It was caught on film and hopefully won't be edited out. BTW, if you have ever seen the documentary "The Cove", my buddy won an Oscar as part of the cast/crew.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 25, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> I think it takes 12 months before they start messing with you.  They are just hanging out and figuring out your weaknesses.  :grin:



Could be. Or maybe I scare them more than they scare me.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 26, 2017)

CraigC said:


> If you are watching Shark Week, my buddy was shooting some photos of some rare shark relatives for Discovery. I won't give the species away. He told me that he and another camera man were on the bottom, on their knees. They use U/W, voice comm. He was looking at the other camera man and saw his eyes get as big as saucers. Then he felt something brush him and then a blast of water hit him like prop wash. He told the other guy, "I don't even want to know what that was! Lets just finish the shoot and get the hell out of here." It was caught on film and hopefully won't be edited out. BTW, if you have ever seen the documentary "The Cove", my buddy won an Oscar as part of the cast/crew.



Do you know which show it was being taped for? Did they figure out what it was afterwards?


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 26, 2017)

CraigC said:


> If you are watching Shark Week, my buddy was shooting some photos of some rare shark relatives for Discovery. I won't give the species away. He told me that he and another camera man were on the bottom, on their knees. They use U/W, voice comm. He was looking at the other camera man and saw his eyes get as big as saucers. Then he felt something brush him and then a blast of water hit him like prop wash. He told the other guy, "I don't even want to know what that was! Lets just finish the shoot and get the hell out of here." It was caught on film and hopefully won't be edited out. BTW, if you have ever seen the documentary "The Cove", my buddy won an Oscar as part of the cast/crew.


NO FAIR!  I love shark week but maybe I missed it.  What show was it?  Maybe I can find it on demand.  Don't keep us in suspense...spill!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 26, 2017)

The episode airs Friday night at 10:00 PM. Some of the scenes with the "intruder" are in it. Because filming was off a very popular beach area on Florida's east coast, the scenes with more aggressive behavior of the "intruder" were edited out.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 26, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The episode airs Friday night at 10:00 PM. Some of the scenes with the "intruder" are in it. Because filming was off a very popular beach area on Florida's east coast, the scenes with more aggressive behavior of the "intruder" were edited out.



Is that 10 EST?


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 26, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The episode airs Friday night at 10:00 PM. Some of the scenes with the "intruder" are in it. Because filming was off a very popular beach area on Florida's east coast, the scenes with more aggressive behavior of the "intruder" were edited out.


UGH! Friday is the Sabbath...no TV.
Maybe I can find it on demand after...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2017)

My ex-dh and I bought house that was about a hundred years old. One day I asked him if he ever saw the ghost cat on the stairs, the kind you only see out of the corner of your eye. He said no, but he sometimes saw ghost mice in the kitchen. I had seen those too. We thought maybe there were live mice, but even with searching, we never found any mouse poop or other mouse sign. We wondered if the ghost cat ever chased the ghost mice.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 26, 2017)

taxlady said:


> My ex-dh and I bought house that was about a hundred years old. One day I asked him if he ever saw the ghost cat on the stairs, the kind you only see out of the corner of your eye. He said no, but he sometimes saw ghost mice in the kitchen. I had seen those too. We thought maybe there were live mice, but even with searching, we never found any mouse poop or other mouse sign. We wondered if the ghost cat ever chased the ghost mice.


Ghost mice...well that's a first for me.  Living in the woods, mice are always an issue once the weather gets cold and they sure do leave a lot of evidence when they are around.
Gee, I wonder if a ghost pepper stuffed with peanut butter could trap em


----------



## Katie H (Jul 26, 2017)

When Buck and moved to Kentucky in 1994 we moved into a 3-story Queen Anne Victorian house that was built in 1880.  By the time we bought it, we were only the third owners of the place.

It was huge, and I mean huge.  All in all, there were 52 windows in the place.  No wonder I had difficulty finding places to hang pictures/artwork.  But, since it was built during that time, there was no air-conditioning and they utilized windows everywhere, along with transoms over nearly every door.  Even on the hottest days it was somewhat comfortable.  Didn't hurt that it was perched on a tall hill, which caught the breezes.

At any rate, after we'd lived there for some months, I began to sense that we weren't alone in this big house.  I've had other "feelings" throughout my life and I've come to trust my instincts.

One fall day, a little old lady knocked at our breakfast room door.  She was spry and nattily dressed in a light coat and a beret perched at an angle on her small head.

She explained that the house had been her childhood home and wanted to see who had moved into it.  We were delighted to meet her and had a million questions about the house and some of the things we'd discovered about it.  The previous owners never lived in it.  Just bought it to "flip," so we were curious about some things that just didn't fit with its age and architecture.

She hobbled through the house with us and negotiated the two staircases like a champ.  Told us her parents had their wedding picture taken at the base of the first floor staircase, which was a beautiful curved walnut structure.

She answered our multitude of questions and said she was glad someone who appreciated something like the house had moved into it and, her parting words were, "And be nice to the ghost."

Her comment only reinforced what I'd felt since we first crossed the threshold of this beautiful piece of history.  Now, I was certain we had company in our lovely old house.

As the days passed, several unusual things happened, but only in or near the first floor hallway from the front door to the room we used as the family room, which was at the end of the hallway directly in line from the front door.  This juxtaposition is important.

There were were 5 doors in this entryway/hallway.  The front door, two doors into the large living room, one door into the dining room and the door leading to the family room.

One of the two doors belonging to the living room was a bear to open.  Most of the time I had to lean into it with my shoulder and slam into it.  The other door was easily opened.  In this living room, in the 3-window bay area, I had an original Gone with the Wind lamp.  One of my prized possessions that Buck gave me for Christmas many years before we moved to this house.

Just inside the front door we kept a fairly large oriental-type rug.  The entryway was quite large.  Approximately 12- x 15-feet.  Told you it was a big house.

At any rate, from time to time, the "tough" door to the living room would be found open.  I'd close it and several days, or even hours, it would be open again.  Happened many times when I was alone in the house.  In addition to opening the door, lights would get turned on for no apparent reason.  The GWTW one especially.

One day Buck took our three dogs out for a walk.  While he was gone I busied myself with folding laundry on the table in front of the sofa in the family room.  I had a perfect straight-line view down the main hall to the front door.

I saw him step up the one step to the porch, move to the front door, open the screen door and reach for the front door knob.  The front door was a full glass door so we could see each other clearly, along with what was in the entryway.

As he opened the door, I noticed a strange look on his face and observed that the dogs, usually excited to enter, were hesitant.  Buck was looking downward with a surprised look.

I followed his gaze and watched as the rug on the floor inside the door rotated nearly 90 degrees.  NO ONE had even come through the doorway yet.

We continued to, um, enjoy the shenanigans of our visitor the entire time we lived in the house, almost 20 years.  The occurrences took place mainly in the spring and upon investigation, we learned that the second owner of the home (a Mr. Harlan) had died in the living room...in the spring.

From that time we affectionately referred to our visitor as "Harlan."  He was never disruptive and nothing was ever damaged or broken.  I told him we would get along just fine as long as he respected our many antiques, especially my coveted lamp.

We were only able to speak with our little old lady visitor a few more times before she moved very far away.  I bought up her comment about taking care of the ghost and she acted as though we'd imagined it.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!​


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> Is that 10 EST?



EDT, since we won't be back on EST until fall.


----------



## CubsGal (Jul 27, 2017)

CraigC said:


> EDT, since we won't be back on EST until fall.



Sorry, I wasn't even thinking about the time of year.  I always refer to it as EST; EDT or EST, it's still an hour ahead of where I live, which is the important part for me. Thanks for clarifying. I'm definitely going to try to watch.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 27, 2017)

Katie H said:


> When Buck and moved to Kentucky in 1994 we moved into a 3-story Queen Anne Victorian house that was built in 1880.  By the time we bought it, we were only the third owners of the place.
> 
> It was huge, and I mean huge.  All in all, there were 52 windows in the place.  No wonder I had difficulty finding places to hang pictures/artwork.  But, since it was built during that time, there was no air-conditioning and they utilized windows everywhere, along with transoms over nearly every door.  Even on the hottest days it was somewhat comfortable.  Didn't hurt that it was perched on a tall hill, which caught the breezes.
> 
> ...




While reading this, a rather ghostly rendition of The Twilight Zone theme song traveled through my mind..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mom's house in Laramie was three levels with the third level directly over the lowest level...kinda like a sandwich with the middle squished out.  The third level windows were 15 feet high.  The stair landing was at my bedroom door.  I began hearing footsteps on the stairs and naturally I would count them (there were 15 steps)...15, 16, 17, 18....scream!!!!!  Raised the whole house.

Then my bedroom doorknob began rattling, I'd creep to the end of my bed and pull it open...no one there.  Scream!!! (early teen girls scream a lot)

One night I looked out my bedroom window (15' up) and there was a bearded man looking in. Oddly, he did not scare me and his face faded away.  I never heard foot stpes on the stairs or hear/see the doorknob rattle after this encounter.  I continued to see the man's face occasionally, never scared me.  The last time I saw him was after I met Shrek.

Several years later, Grandma and I were digging through some old pictures.  I handed one to her, a young man with a beard, and asked her who he was.  "That was your Grandfather before we married."  It was his face I had been seeing in my teen years.  I was the only Grandchild he knew.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 28, 2017)

The thing that really got me interested in ghosts was something that happened when I was about 14. 

I was staying with my grandmother over the summer and around the corner from her, there were some friends of hers who were going to Europe for about 6 weeks. They wanted someone to stay in their house and take care of the dog during that time and asked if I would do that. At the last minute, the dog was given away, so I would be alone in the house while I stayed (remember, the house was around the corner from my grandmother, and this  was the 70s when it wasn't considered child endangerment if a 14 year  old stayed by herself).

The friends of my grandmother going to Europe were a widow and her teenage daughter. Her two grown sons were away in college. The house they lived in was one of those old narrow houses. There were two bedroom on the main floor and a staircase went up to a finished attic, where the two boys had slept. The mother told me I could go up there and look at their books if I wanted to.

So they leave, and I stayed there, sleeping in the daughter's room, and a couple of days later I decided to go upstairs to the attic to look at the books. You had to open a door to go up the stairs to the attic. The stairs came out at one end of the attic and you had to go around the stairwell to get to the other end where the boys' space was. The attic also had kneewalls, so in going around the stairwell, you also had to go past the kneewalls as well. 

The first time I went up there, I noticed a door cut into the kneewall. You know, one of those 2' x 2' doors with a hook and eye latch to allow access to storage behind the kneewall. I noticed the door because it was open and I had to squeeze by it. I meant to close it on the way down because I didn't want anyone to think I had been snooping through the house. 

But after looking at and choosing several books to read, I can't remember if I shut it or not on my way down.

So after I finished reading those books, I brought them back upstairs to get some more. I was annoyed to see the door in the kneewall still open and this time on the way down with a couple more books, I *know* I closed that door and dropped the hook into the latch. When I finished the second set of books I brought those upstairs, came around the stairwell, and that door was open again.

From where I stood, I threw those books across the floor onto the bed, flew back downstairs and slammed the door shut. I felt perfectly safe downstairs, but didn't go back upstairs again while I was there.

When the mother and daughter came home, I was helping them unpack and listening to them talk about what they had seen. At one point I asked the mother if the house was haunted. I must have been very casual about it, because she never asked me why I wanted to know.

But she said that before her daughter was born and before the attic was finished over, her sons slept downstairs and she used to hear footsteps walking around in the attic. She said she used to wake her husband because she was afraid someone had broken in, but her husband just told her it was squirrels. "But," she told me, "I know it was footsteps."

We weren't able to talk any more about it and she never asked why I wanted to know and I never pursued it again. Now I wish I had.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 28, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No kidding, as I was drifting off thinking of my next story to tell, the baby squirrels began a game of walnut hockey on the deck roof scaring the stuffing out of me.



You haven't heard walnut hockey until the raccoons play it on your roof!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh, heck, I decided to throw in one more ghost story that isn't mine, but is still very interesting:

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...-tales-of-haunted-hangars-and-phantom-211155/


----------



## CraigC (Aug 4, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> Sorry, I wasn't even thinking about the time of year.  I always refer to it as EST; EDT or EST, it's still an hour ahead of where I live, which is the important part for me. Thanks for clarifying. I'm definitely going to try to watch.



So, did you watch? "Moondog" is my bud and owns Moondog Dive Outfitters, which I work part time for. We've worked together since the mid-'90's. They cut out a lot of the scenes with "Jenny", the tiger shark. She destroyed Greg's camera while the divers were doing their "Deco" stop. About two weeks after they were done filming off Jupiter, she bit off a guys hand. There are a couple of dive operators that offer "shark feeding trips" in the area, so "Jenny" hangs around.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2017)

I work in a building and at a job where many guys have refused to retire at a normal age, therefore they ended up being carried out on a stretcher on the way to the hospital, never to make their final commute home.

We kind of tease the old timers by mounting a body bag next to the first aid kit in their shops.

Now, working midnight shifts makes one kinda loopy, but I swear I see some of these deceased guys still wandering through the racks of equipment in the wee hours.

I just say hi to them, then get back to work. Occasionally I ask for their help.


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 7, 2017)

CraigC said:


> So, did you watch? "Moondog" is my bud and owns Moondog Dive Outfitters, which I work part time for. We've worked together since the mid-'90's. They cut out a lot of the scenes with "Jenny", the tiger shark. She destroyed Greg's camera while the divers were doing their "Deco" stop. About two weeks after they were done filming off Jupiter, she bit off a guys hand. There are a couple of dive operators that offer "shark feeding trips" in the area, so "Jenny" hangs around.



We did! My husband loves shark week, so I didn't even have to convince him to watch. We really enjoyed a lot of the new programs this year. I don't know how those guys get so up close and personal with creatures that could kill them without much effort, but it certainly is fun to watch!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 9, 2017)

If you've seen one shark....

Shark programs are the most boring of all nature documentaries with me.  Three cable channels ran shark programs all last week.

Ghost reality shows are just as big a  laugh.

The actor Rob Lowe has somehow gotten producers to fund a reality show about ghosts that includes his children as participants.
The show is shot mostly in night vision green light ...to give it the same lame umph wow factor.

Seriously, I ask you, how sleezy pathetic can you get, Rob Lowe?


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 9, 2017)

I love watching all the ghost reality shows. I find them very entertaining. Just like Finding Bigfoot. I don't believe in either, but I think that makes me enjoy watching them even more. As long as they aren't conning people out of money, like mediums pretending to contact the dead, I don't see a problem with it. I'll definitely be watching Rob Lowe's new show.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 9, 2017)

CubsGal said:


> I love watching all the ghost reality shows. I find them very entertaining.



I can only reply with what would be the sound of a fishing reel spinning.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

"Did you hear that???!!!"   

"What was that"??!!!"

Stay tuned, more green light reality show coming up.   Rob Lowe and his sons have a ghost show now.

"Did you hear that???!!!"

"What was that???!!!"

"Turn on the night vision camera!"  "Don't turn it off!"


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 10, 2017)

Yep, that's what they are all like, and I enjoy watching them while I'm cooking. They make me laugh.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 10, 2017)

I know when family members and loved ones die.. It weird I just know and I feel alone, really alone for a moment.


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2017)

I think almost all of us have heard stories about our pets knowing when someone dies in the family. So why shouldn't that be possible for humans also? Animals sense when there is something unnatural in the room. Whether it be a ghost, or some other object, so why shouldn't humans see them also? 

I do believe that when someone dies a death by violence or before their time, that it is possible for them to remain behind as a ghost. I don't believe that they can harm you. It is your own fear that does that. 

I had rented a house with two bedrooms. I took the one at the back of the house. After I had been there for a couple of months, the landlord asked me if I was having any problems with the closet door in my bedroom. Nope. I told her there were times I could have sworn I closed it and found it open a few minutes later. All she said was "Oh." This continued for several months. It was becoming irritating. I began to think the house was on a tilt. I tried rolling a ball across the floor. It sat right where I put it. Tossed out that theory. So I started to write down the time I closed the door. Sure enough about five minutes I would go back into the room and the closet door was open. I closed it again and sat on the bed. About five minutes later I watched it open again. So I just said "Hello." I didn't see any image or such. The door never opened again after I closed it. 

I told my landlady about what happened. She told me she wondered when I would figure out what happened. The closet was haunted. She had lost a lot of tenants due to that ghost. I am not afraid of ghosts at all. If anything, I feel sorry for them. What are they seeking? Why can't they go and rest in peace?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 10, 2017)

Caslon said:


> *If you've seen one shark....
> 
> Shark programs are the most boring of all nature documentaries with me.*  Three cable channels ran shark programs all last week.
> 
> ...



You're right, not as exciting as being in the water with them. Especially when you're not in a cage. Most folks will never have that opportunity, so they'll just have to be bored watching documentaries.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Aug 10, 2017)

We built a new shop a few years ago in part of a corn filed adjoining the place. The shadow people have never been there. They usually stick to the orignal place. Well this morning I've been here all alone working in the shop. I was not as alone as I thought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2017)

Okay, new one for me.  Dream last night of a recently deceased resident.  I grew close to the family and they live in the same town I do.  Anyhow...the dream...her Daughter brought in some  photos of my resident when she was younger and photos from the Memorial Service.  The last photo was of a sunbeam shining down on her head stone.  I told her Daughter (in my dream) "It shows we should have Faith."  Then I woke up.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2017)

I just heard that a movie is in the works about a nearby haunted road. It is supposed to be produced by the actor/rapper Ice T, and the movie is called Clinton Road.

It's a 10 mile stretch through the woods and mountains where many mobsters have reported disposing of bodies, and more stories of satanic cults, animal sacrifices, and other funky goings on through the area. 

Oh, and no cell reception... AHHHHHHHH!

My wife, who claims a certain amount of psychic ability, drove my son's friend home through there recently, and without previously knowing about the road said she was totally freaked out, on pins and needles the entire way through. Only later did she hear if its reputation.

Oddly enough, the day after she drove through, a car that matches the make, model, year, and color of my wife's car ran off the road and burst into flames, killing the driver. The kicker was the the driver happened to be from just down the street from my wife's hometown.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2017)

Cue the music from "Psycho". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuIQJ-l16b4


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2017)

Well, if you really want to get the pants scared off of you, try reading these threads:

What's Your Best Nursing Ghost Story? | allnurses

Haunted Wartime Airbases

I don't suggest reading these before you go to bed.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2017)

I was doing a temp job for an IT company. Me and another woman were working overtime. All of a sudden she burst into sobbing tears. The boss came over and backed away from her. So I got up and started to go to her instead. Then I saw what he saw. An angel hanging over her head with a dead body in its arms. I knew her mother was in the hospital and had been on death's door for about a week. I knew exactly who that dead body was. But I couldn't see the face. A week later she returned to work. I told her what I had seen. During our break, she told me that she saw the angle also and the face of the body. It was her mother. That is how she knew her mother had died. The only thing I could say was the angel was there to take her to heaven. I also told her both myself and the boss had seen the same angel. We just weren't able to see the face like she did. She was the only chosen one to see her mother on her finally travel to God. 

She was so happy that I told her about that night. Her family didn't believe her. Now she knew she wasn't crazy. I told her to keep that treasured thought within herself. She was the only chosen one to see her mother just before she left this earth to be with God. "You and I are the only two that know the real truth."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Well, if you really want to get the pants scared off of you, try reading these threads:
> 
> What's Your Best Nursing Ghost Story? | allnurses
> 
> ...



Well allnurses kept me busy for 2 days.  I was starting to think the stories sounded very familiar when my old username popped up.  I've already read most of these.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well allnurses kept me busy for 2 days.  I was starting to think the stories sounded very familiar when my old username popped up.  I've already read most of these.


----------

